# There is a storm coming in



## Waterdash

How would you say this in Tagalog?

There is a storm coming in. Let's go inside and play some video games!


----------



## niernier

May bagyong darating. Pumasok na tayo at maglaro ng video games!


----------



## Waterdash

Thanks niernier.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Waterdash said:


> How would you say this in Tagalog?
> 
> There is a storm coming in. Let's go inside and play some video games!



May bagyong darating.  Tara sa loob at maglaro tayo ng video games.


----------



## mataripis

Cracker Jack said:


> May bagyong darating.  Tara sa loob at maglaro tayo ng video games.


"May parating na sama ng panahon, pasok tayo sa loob at makapaglaro sa video games"


----------

